# finally got an amberjack on my kayak!



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

he was a beasty and i thought he was a shark the entire time i fought him because i foul hooked him... also, note to self, dont use 20 pound spin tackle to aj fish anymore ..ive never let a fish beat me down but this guy got dang close. soar arm bigtime. measured 35in to the tip of the tail. 

to the guys on neptune (kreg, brandon) i give yal the utmost respect for catchin multiple of these things in a day. hope yal read this.

also gotta lane snapper and a smaller king. and my buddy nick got a cuda, two kings, and a bobo. no snapper though:thumbdown:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

good job josh, thats a nice jack!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool! Good job.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great catch Josh.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome job on that Jack! cant wait to catch one myself. That lane looks good too!


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!
Second pic: AJ-BJ.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Stumpknocker said:


> Nice!
> Second pic: AJ-BJ.


lol


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

So I guess that makes it a yakenjack.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

awsome Josh:thumbup: and funny aj-bj


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

haha im feelin a new forum signature. "aj-bj" haha


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome. I'm hoping for an AJ soon myself and once the season is open again, I plan to target them, but I only know of one reef that I've confirmed them on. Was it a public reef you caught it on?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job - that's sporty on 20# spinning tackle


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Great job on the aj. I bet it was fun on 20# tackle. I have caught a keeper on 12# mono and 40# wire and that sure wasn't fun


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice catch...............What did it inhale?

Robin


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i left my king bait out and was bottom fishing and i guess it sank down far enough lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

no gopro video?


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Where in the world are you catchin big amberjack in the bay?


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

I noticed other yaks in the picture. Would any of you P'cola yakkers be willing to take a bama yakker out for AJ's and Snapper sometime?


----------



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

Yo yo pole-fessional. That day was fun. Then me and JD went and caught 9 kings and 2 bobos. Going again this weekend. Might go chase the tarpon tonight since I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

upload to kayak wars !!! lol u take forever


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

navkingfisher said:


> Where in the world are you catchin big amberjack in the bay?


in the gulf my man.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------

